# PTU- scared



## mommyjewel (Aug 14, 2010)

I was on 20mg of Tapazole and then it was decreased to 15mg after being on it for about 3 weeks I had an allergic reaction to the medication. (which I am still trying to get over).

My endo switched me to PTU 50mg 2x a day.

My last dose of Tapazole was on Fri Sept 3. I took 10mg in the morning. I did have 15mg total the day before and that is when the allergy symptoms started. I took a dose the next day because I was not sure if it was the medication making me itch and it turned out it was.

I took a dose of the PTU on Friday night 50mg. the next morning I was itching like crazy. I was not sure if it was the Tapazole in my system or me being allergic to the PYU as well. So I have not taken the PTU since friday night.

I have been taking the benedryl every 6 hours to combat the itchiness and I don't think I am supposed to take the benedryl and the PTU at the same time. Another reason I am delaying taking the PTU.

I have been researching the PTU and holy crap that is a scary drug. I am afraid to take it.

I am not sure what to do because I don't think that I have another option besides surgery. I can't do the RAI because of my eyes.


----------



## lavender (Jul 13, 2010)

I would suggest checking in with your doctor about the benadryl and PTU. If there is a risk of interaction, your doc can help you decide which to take or a dosing schedule to minimize any interaction. 
It could take time for an allergic reaction to subside. You may not have been off the Tapazole long enough for that to work its way out of your system. I was really itchy when I was hyperthyroid. The itchiness went away as my thyroid levels went down. My body was really hypersensitive when I was hyper also. So any little thing just felt like 1000 times worse than normal to me. 
I never took PTU, but I was on tapazole for 4 months, and it was pretty scary to me when I read the literature-liver problems and killing my immune system-yikes! To top it off, I felt really bad the whole time I was taking it, even when my levels went down. There are people who take these meds for decades without a problem.
As miserable as I was when I was on it, I believe that the tapazole saved my life. Untreated, I landed in the hospital with an uncontrolled heart rate and agonizing palpitations. I was in toxic storm, and I was convinced that my heart was going to explode. I had so many symptoms I really felt like my whole body was shutting down. Putting up with the tapazole was worth it to keep me alive while my doctors ran further tests on me to figure out what was going on before my surgery could be scheduled. 
Also, it is important to take the meds to get your thyroid levels down before either surgery or RAI otherwise I believe there is a risk of toxic storm when the thyroid is taken out/killed. Having been there, I would highly suggest dong what you can to prevent this now, even if you are planning on surgery.
I know you feel really miserable right now, but hang in there, it does get better.
:hugs:


----------

